# Asyla (webradioshow)



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I volunteer for the webradio VillaBota.be... Me and my friend Alex do a radioshow which is called Asyla, or a sanctuary for musical fugitives.









http://www.villabota.be/programma/asyla

Yesterday was my first show, I played tracks by György Ligeti, Alfred Schnittke, Henry Cowell, George Crumb and Iannis Xenakis! Playlist will be added a.s.a.p.

Have a listen:
http://www.mixcloud.com/ASYLA/asyla-s03-e02-selection-by-bram-fornacalia-/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Playlist:
Alfred Schnittke - Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 189: III. Lento
Witold Lutoslawski - Partita (version for vioolin and orchestra): V. Presto
George Crumb - Makrokosmos IV Delta Orions
Henry Cowell - The Banshee
Krzystof Penderecki - De Natura Sonoris No. 1
Iannis Xenakis - Plektó
Giacinto Scelsi - Elohim
George Crumb - Concertino for Chamer Orchestra : Lento Molto
György Ligeti - Atmosphères for Large Orchestra
George Crumb - Otherworldly Resonances (Tablaux, Book II) for two Amplified Pianos: II. Celebration and Ritual

http://www.mixcloud.com/ASYLA/asyla-s03-e02-selection-by-bram-fornacalia-/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

*Asyla S03 E04 (selection by Bram) - Feriae Marti -*

Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No 1 For Two Violins, Harpsichord, Prepared Piano And String Orchestra Postludio by The St Petersburg Mozarteum Chamber Orchestra
Krzysztof Penderecki - Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima by the Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra
Jonathan Harvey, Arne Deforce - Curve With Plateau for Cello Solo
Unsuk Chin - Violin Concerto, Mouvement IV by Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Helmut Lachenman - Pression (1969) for solo cello
Xenakis - Jalons by Pierre Boulez & Ensemble InterContemporain
George Crumb - Night Music I Rev 1976 V Notturno V Gacela de la Terrible Presencia
György Ligeti - String Quartet No 2 Allegro nervoso by JACK Quartet

http://www.mixcloud.com/ASYLA/asyla-s03-e04-selection-by-bram-feriae-marti-/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

*Asyla S03 E08 (selection by Bram) - Mercuralia -*

Nightshade
By Poul Ruders

Plastic Deformations
By Kristof Lauwers

Klanklagen IV
By Moniek Darge

Requiem II Kyrie
By György Ligeti

Black Angels I: Threnody I - Night of the Electric Insects
By George Crumb

Anastenaria - Metastaseis for 60 musicians
By Iannis Xenakis

Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta , SZ 106: III. Adagio
By Béla bartok

Concerto for Amplified Violin: II
By Charles Wuorinen

Schroeders Dream
By Godfried Willem Raes

A tENT aTTRACTOR for tENT
By Warren Burt

Probable Occurneces, In Layers
By Warren Burt

http://www.mixcloud.com/ASYLA/asyla-s03-e08-selection-by-bram-mercuralia-/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

neglected this forum, sorry bout that...

this was the last asyla for now... unfortunately my mate doesn't have the time any more to do this show so I decided to start a new show starting of next month... i'll open a thread for then when the time is ripe... good news: it will be a show with presentation, bad news: it will be in dutch 

Scientia Vincere Tenebras
By Godfried-Willem Raes

Amorgos
By Jelle Meander

Symphonies in Sonic Vibration-Spectrum No 1
By Halim El-Dabh

Due Espressioni
By Luigi Nono

String Quartet, Op 3 II Mäßig Viertel
By Arnold Schoenberg

Hermes (1984)
By Salvatore Sciarrino

Styx & Lethe
By Wolfgang rihm

http://www.mixcloud.com/ASYLA/asyla-s03-e10-selection-by-bram-fors-fortuna-/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Asyla is dead, long live Au Jardin Botanique! This was my first show, beware that the presentation is in Dutch or perhaps even better it's in West-Flemish (it's hard for people from the West of Flanders to speak decent Dutch lol )

Alfred Schnittke - Alfred Schnittke Concerto grosso no-1 (1976-77) - 5- Rondo Agitato
Sergei Prokofiev - Prokofiev Sonata for Violin and Piano No-1 in F minor, Op-80 - 4- Allegrissimo
Wim Henderickx - Le Visioni di Paura
Maurice Ravel - Trois Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Kristof Lauwers - Plastic Deformations
Stavros Gasparatos - Seven Deadly Sins
Igor Stravinsky - Troeis Poesies de la Lyrique Japonaise

http://www.mixcloud.com/AuJardinBotanique/au-jardin-botanique-01/


----------

